# 2019 Royal Oak,MI. Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday Sept. 22, 2019



## pkleppert (Aug 2, 2019)

*Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday Sept. 22, 2019  8a.m. – 3p.m.
Royal Oak Farmer’s Market, 
316 E. 11 Mile Rd. Royal Oak, MI 48607
This will be our fourth “Classic Bicycle Swap Meet” at the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market. Our team has been hosting the “Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet” every April for over 30 years. 
We hope to make the Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet just as exciting, fun and enjoyable as the Ann Arbor show.
Last year’s “SOLD OUT” swap meet had over 60 premier vendors from the over 300 Ann Arbor Show vendors from across the USA
We are going to have ½ of the Farmer’s Market building and a large parking lot for outdoor vendors. The regular Royal Oak Sunday Flea Market will continue to be held on the East side of the building.
If anyone has a bike they’d like to sell they can display their bike for sale in our monitored “Bicycle Corral” for only $10. If it does not sell, they get their bike and $5 back!
Also, there is a show flyer and Vendor’s Form on the web site **www.robikeswap.com** You can copy and post for the show and we ask that you send it to all your Classic Bicycle friends. 
Any questions please call us 248-642-6639 or email us at:
robikeswap@aol.com
*


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2019)

Got my space reserved...hope to see a lot of people.  Will post what I am selling when the date gets closer.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 8, 2019)

Got mine reserved too.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## TieDye (Aug 8, 2019)

See you guys there.  Bring some girls seats and pedals, and some nice girls bikes for me to buy.  Oh, and hopefully someone will have a nice bike for my hubby.  I'll be wearing tie dye.
Deb


----------

